# New York City Meetup (yes, it's FINALLY set in stone!)



## Corry

Ok, guys....I've been talking about NYC in March for some time now, and it's finally set in stone.  

Joe, Sky, and I will be there from March 9th, 10th, and 11th...although on the 9th and the 11th we'll be hanging out with other non-photogs, too...everyone is welcome, but we probably won't be doing a whole ton of shooting those days....so Saturday the 10th is the main meetup day. 

All of us (Joe, Sky, me, and Joe's friends) will be seeing a show at 8 on Saturday night, but all day before that is open.  

So...who's in?


----------



## Puscas

I don't know....is there anything worth taking pics of in NYC? :mrgreen:


Sure, count me in. I don't know my schedule exactly but I'll do the best I can to be there. 






pascal


----------



## df3photo

too bad it wasnt in October 18-20th around the Photoplus Expo there... I think I may head there for that...www.photoplusexpo.com don't think i can afford 2 trips to NYC this year...


----------



## NYBrit

I know I'm new here but I'd like to join in.  I am in need of inspiration anyway and spending an afternoon with a few fellow photographers might be just the thing to get my creative juices flowing again.


----------



## NYBrit

Ok so where are we meeting? :er:


----------



## Corry

I figured we'd figure that out a couple days before the meetup.   I dunno...where should we meet?  Our hotel is in lower Manhattan, about a five minute walk from Ground Zero.


----------



## NYBrit

We could meet by Ground Zero and anyone who wants to take pics or reflect would be able to.  Then, perhaps we can decide if you want to go to the Seaport, which is walking distance from Ground Zero or we can venture the subway and go uptown to Central Park or whatever anyone else has in mind.


----------



## bnz506

That park in front of city Hall is the perfect meet up spot in that area. Its a small area you cant miss each other.

It would be totally cool to be able to meet some of you more experienced people but Im probably going to be stuck studying (which is what ive been doing for the last 2 weekends).


----------



## digital flower

I would like to come for the day on Saturday. I'll take the train in. City Hall Park or Ground Zero is fine for me.


----------



## Puscas

well, I've we're gonna meet somewhere near Ground Zero, we have to take pics of the Brooklyn Bridge of course...!








No, of course we don't HAVE to, I'm just a big fan of this bridge. Meeting up in the park near City Hall is fine. 




hope to be there!



pascal


----------



## clarinetJWD

either place is fine with me as well, but I really do want to visit ground zero, so we might want to start there and then head out.

Oh, and Corry...being obsessive, could you compile a list of everyone who will be there, and organize the ceremonial trading of cell phone numbers


----------



## GoM

Two things

#1 - Ticket there
#2 - Ticket back

and I'm there


----------



## Orgnoi1

Well if it wasnt winter I would say I (as well as my gf) would be in...but you are cutting into snowmobiling time... =)


----------



## Corry

Alright...so, we're meeting at ground zero then?  

Unfortunately, we (Joe, Sky, and I) have a show to be at, at I believe 8pm (Joe, please correct me if I'm wrong) which means we will need time to get back to our hotel and change...so....depending on how long it takes us to get back to our hotel, and then back to Broadway....we'll have to say goodbye to y'all at around 6...6:30?  

Since that's fairly early, I'd really like to get started early....I know it'd be nice to sleep in...but I reaaally want to make the most of my time in NYC, as I don't live on the east coast, and can't easily get there again.   So....how does 9:30 sound to y'all?  (I'd even be willing to do 9, but I don't want to push it)


Oh, and a list of who is going to be there....please let me know if you are a definite or a maybe.  

Definites: 

Corry
ClarinetJWD (Joe)
Unimaxium (Sky)
Puscas
NYBrit
Digital Flower


And we do need to exchange cell #'s.....

So...PM me or Joe.  Joe, I'll be giving out your number as well as mine, so if you have a problem with that, speak up.  (I always have this fear that my phone won't work or something, and we will have no way to get in touch!!!)


----------



## clarinetJWD

sounds like ein plan

edit: whoa! Corry's not currently active!  Phone the papers!  I think this may be the first time this has ever happened.


----------



## digital flower

9:30 am would be the earliest I could make it. Ground Zero is a pretty big place is there anywhere specific planned for meeting?


----------



## clarinetJWD

digital flower said:


> 9:30 am would be the earliest I could make it. Ground Zero is a pretty big place is there anywhere specific planned for meeting?



I've never been, and neither has Corry, so someone more familiar with the place might be more useful here...


----------



## bnz506

Wow now that I actually think about it, I havent been down there since 2001 when the world trade centers were still standing. I used to go to the Borders there all the time.

I dont know you people too well but you dont seem like the kind of people that would kidnap and rape me so I guess Im going to be a *maybe* (as of now) to join you guys ill check my exam schedule on Thursday to find out if I can make it.


----------



## digital flower

I have only been to Ground Zero once since the disaster and I didn't view the pit. There is little church next to the Hilton (I think it is a Hilton). The church has some interesting exhibits on 9/11 and the rescue efforts afterwards.


----------



## Corry

clarinetJWD said:


> sounds like ein plan
> 
> edit: whoa! Corry's not currently active!  Phone the papers!  I think this may be the first time this has ever happened.



Psst! I've been invisible for weeks, remember?  That's what happens when you have people that stalk you.  :er:


----------



## EBphotography

I was gonna try to make it to this one! I have a show that weekend though. :-\ Oh well.  Maybe next time!


----------



## Corry

Hey you NYC natives...where should we park the car?  We don't plan to use it all weekend....just gonna park it and leave it.  We need somewhere that's not $50 a night, like it is at our hotel.  

Someone told me to park in NJ and take the train in....would that be a decent option?


----------



## NYBrit

Where are you driving in from?  I would definitely suggest leaving your car in Staten Island by the ferry (I have to double check, but you might be able to park in their lot for about $5-$10 a day) and then take the free Staten Island ferry over and you will be in downtown Manhattan.  

My wife also says that since you and your crew have a Broadway show to go to at 8pm, you might want to leave your hotel by 7pm and take the train to midtown to the theater.  You should plan to arrive at the theater about 7:30 because the shows like to start at 8pm prompt.  

We could all meet up right across from Ground Zero at Century 21 shopping store which is on Church Street and between Cordtland and Dey Streets.  The little church that is right across the street from GZ is a remarkable church that withstood any damage.  I don't remember if you are allowed to take pics there inside.  

Afterwards, if you like, we could walk to the South Street Seaport which is a very photogenic area and they have large old fashioned ships docked next door. 

We have a NYC guide book (yes my wife has lived here all her life and still needs one!) which I will review to see if there are other interesting things that you might want to do.  

Is this your first time in NYC?


----------



## Corry

It's my first time and Joe's first time.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## clarinetJWD

NYBrit said:


> Where are you driving in from?  I would definitely suggest leaving your car in Staten Island by the ferry (I have to double check, but you might be able to park in their lot for about $5-$10 a day) and then take the free Staten Island ferry over and you will be in downtown Manhattan.
> 
> My wife also says that since you and your crew have a Broadway show to go to at 8pm, you might want to leave your hotel by 7pm and take the train to midtown to the theater.  You should plan to arrive at the theater about 7:30 because the shows like to start at 8pm prompt.
> 
> We could all meet up right across from Ground Zero at Century 21 shopping store which is on Church Street and between Cordtland and Dey Streets.  The little church that is right across the street from GZ is a remarkable church that withstood any damage.  I don't remember if you are allowed to take pics there inside.
> 
> Afterwards, if you like, we could walk to the South Street Seaport which is a very photogenic area and they have large old fashioned ships docked next door.
> 
> We have a NYC guide book (yes my wife has lived here all her life and still needs one!) which I will review to see if there are other interesting things that you might want to do.
> 
> Is this your first time in NYC?


perfect. in all respects.


----------



## digital flower

NYBrit said:


> We could all meet up right across from Ground Zero at Century 21 shopping store which is on Church Street and between Cordtland and Dey Streets.  The little church that is right across the street from GZ is a remarkable church that withstood any damage.  I don't remember if you are allowed to take pics there inside.
> 
> Afterwards, if you like, we could walk to the South Street Seaport which is a very photogenic area and they have large old fashioned ships docked next door.



You can take pictures inside the church and it is worth the stop, IMHO. The Seaport sounds good I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Puscas

UPDATE: hmm...seems like work is taking me to Toronto. So it looks like I won't be able to see you all in person. Sorry about that. Have a great time. If anything changes, I will let you know.









pascal


----------



## Torus34

3/10/07.

When location and time has been decided, I'll sure try to be there.

Regards,

Jim/Torus34


----------



## NYBrit

How about right outside the century 21 department store.  It's right opposite the ground zero site so you can't miss it.   9 30 sounds ok but can you make it 10?  Also I'd like to add my wife to the meet so it's NYBrit + 1


----------



## digital flower

Puscas said:


> UPDATE: hmm...seems like work is taking me to Toronto. So it looks like I won't be able to see you all in person. Sorry about that. Have a great time. If anything changes, I will let you know.
> pascal



Too bad  Drat that work, eh?





Torus34 said:


> 3/10/07.
> 
> When location and time has been decided, I'll sure try to be there.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jim/Torus34



I hope you make it.



NYBrit said:


> How about right outside the century 21 department store.  It's right opposite the ground zero site so you can't miss it.   9 30 sounds ok but can you make it 10?  Also I'd like to add my wife to the meet so it's NYBrit + 1



10 am is better for me but I can make 9:30 if I have to.


----------



## Corry

Ooook...10 o'clock, in front of Century 21...works for me.  

I've only gotten one cell #, btw....need to exhange numbers, people! 


New list: 

Definites:

Corry
ClarinetJWD (Joe)
Unimaxium (Sky)
NYBrit and wife
Digital Flower
Torus34

Maybes: 

bnz504


----------



## LaFoto

Wish I could make it, but ... no. Too far away ...


----------



## Torus34

10:00AM EST March 10th, (Saturday) in front of the Century 21 store, 'Ground Zero' area. [EST, 'cause that night we go to DST.]

Got it!

Question: is that store on the north, east or south side of GZ?

If a lot of walking is everybody's thing, lower Manhattan is chock full of places to see and things to do. Among them are a trip on the Staten Island Ferry [free round trip with a good view of the harbor and the Lady], Chinatown, the City Hall area and South Street Seaport.

jim/Torus34


----------



## Torus34

Random thought:

If you are willing to use public transportation and want a place to park your car for free where it will be safe, the following is suggested.

1. Drive to Staten Island by the Outerbridge Crossing, right-hand lane. Keep right, taking the first exit. Follow simple directions to my home. [Available by sending PM]

2. Park on my street.

3. Knock on my door for further directions. The coffee pot is always on and there's an interesting selection of teas, wines and dark beers available.  [I'm awake and rational from 5:30AM on.]

4. Take the SI train to the ferry. You will have a 1 block walk to the train which will take you to the SI Ferry - 45 minute trip. Ferry to Manhattan - 30 minute trip. Subway from there to wherever you wish to go. Trains run every 30 minutes or so.

The train is $2.00 one way, but that also includes subway fare. $4/round trip/person, Tottenville-Manhattan-Tottenville. That's got to be a savings over Manhattan parking. The only downside is that you have to schlep luggage on the train and ferry.

No alternate side of the street parking hassle. No attendant to tip.

jim/Torus34


----------



## Puscas

Torus34 said:


> No attendant to tip.




I would have left that part out....








pascal


----------



## GoM

Corry said:


> It's my first time and Joe's first time.  Thanks for the info.



:stun: I beat you guys in your own country! I'm ashamed of you! 

...yet oh so jealous to be going now...


----------



## NYBrit

Ok so that's everything finalized then!  1o am outside century 21 store.   You can't miss it it faces right onto the ground zero site.  Century is on Church St and between Cortland and Day St.


----------



## bnz506

I'm sorry *I will not be able make the meet up* I have to study for a couple of exams I have that week. Its pretty much my exam ritual to do nothing but study for a week before an exam (It hasnt failed me yet and I want in a Med school), but how may I get in contact with one of you if I decide Im confident with my knowledge of the material and decided to go out?


----------



## Ripnowell45

Finally!!! An NYC meet up!!  Let me check to make sure the fiance doesnt have anything for me to do that weekend. LOL  I am a maybe right now.  Is anyone from Jersey coming???


----------



## Torus34

NYBrit:

Ty for the location of the store.

I've cleared my calendar as much as I can.  Barring the unforseen, I'll be there.  [I'm the elderly geezer with white hair.]


----------



## NYBrit

That's good to know.  For a while I thought my wife and I were going to be the oldest ones there at 38 and 39! :lmao:


----------



## digital flower

NYBrit said:


> That's good to know.  For a while I thought my wife and I were going to be the oldest ones there at 38 and 39! :lmao:



Try again


----------



## NYBrit

Just call us the in betweenies! :lmao:


----------



## Ripnowell45

I am prob one of the youngest at 23... So you guys can teach me some stuff if I come.


----------



## Corry

Ripnowell45 said:


> I am prob one of the youngest at 23... So you guys can teach me some stuff if I come.



There are still two younger than you.


----------



## Torus34

Ah!  If years were money, I'd be wealthy.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Ripnowell45 said:


> I am prob one of the youngest at 23... So you guys can teach me some stuff if I come.



I'm 21 myself, so I'm still a young whipper snapper.


----------



## NYBrit

Seems there will be a good age range.  This is going to be fun!  My wife said will she and corry be the only two females there? LOL


----------



## clarinetJWD

NYBrit said:


> Seems there will be a good age range.  This is going to be fun!  My wife said will she and corry be the only two females there? LOL



One of my roommates may be with us for part of the day, but don't count on it.  We're hanging out with them Friday, Sunday, and y'all Saturday...


----------



## NYBrit

I finally got round to uploading an avatar. This is me and my wife on our wedding day.  In case you can't tell!


----------



## NYBrit

I had a thought. Those of you coming from jersey the staten island ferry is a really good idea. You go to St George ferry terminal (mapquest.com will give you directions) and get the ferry to Manhattan. The ferry is free but I'm not sure how much parking is.
If you come across on the ferry you will have an excellent view of the Manhattan skyline including the statue of liberty. This is especially good for anyone who hasn't been to New York City before.
Also Battery Park just outside the terminal on the Manhattan side is very photogenic.


----------



## Corry

Don't think we are going to be doing that.  Parking is metered, and we'd have to go back first thing in the morning to feed the meter.  I am not having luck in finding information on private lots, either.  

Plus, there is the problem of our luggage....on Sunday after we check out, we'll need access to the car to put our luggage in until we leave to go home.


----------



## NYBrit

I guess that definitely wouldn't be an option for you corry.  But I think I remember someone saying they're coming from New Jersey so maybe they could.


----------



## bnz506

Well I went out shooting some pictures in Manhattan today with an old Army buddy of mine I havent seen in a while Ill post some of them in General later on.

Just wanted to say you guys are going to love walking around NYC lovely sky scrapers and there is never a shortage of odd people.


----------



## digital flower

Dress warm! Here is the forecast (subject to change of course):

Sat   Mar 10   Few Showers  48°/36° 30% chance of rain

That is twice as warm as it going to be on Tuesday :thumbup:


:flower:


----------



## Torus34

NYC can be major windy.  The stuff comes howling down the canyons between the buildings.  Best to make sure that your outer garment is a close weave.  Earmuffs are not a bad idea.


----------



## NYBrit

That's a lot warmer than it's going to be the next few days!


----------



## Corry

Torus34 said:


> NYC can be major windy.  The stuff comes howling down the canyons between the buildings.  Best to make sure that your outer garment is a close weave.  Earmuffs are not a bad idea.



I just spent almost 7 hours walking around The Windy City in temps right around the freezing point....I think I'll be prepared for it!


----------



## Corry

Bumping the info: 

Definites:

Corry
ClarinetJWD (Joe)
Unimaxium (Sky)
NYBrit and wife
Digital Flower
Torus34
Riponwell45

Saturday, 10am in front Century 21

Don't forget, if you haven't exchanged cell #'s with either Joe or I, we should really do that.


----------



## NYBrit

We're all Set!


----------



## digital flower

What kind of gear are you bringing?


----------



## Torus34

Battered old 35mm.  Light meter.  Couplarollsafilm.  Metro card.


----------



## digital flower

Torus34 said:


> Battered old 35mm.  Light meter.  Couplarollsafilm.  Metro card.



Well I guess you get all types in Manhattan  

I think I am going to ask my wife if I can use her new lens. It will be interesting shooting with it the first time. 
Now if I could just decide between my winter or spring outfits :er::sillysmi:


----------



## Corry

Well, it's about 8:45am right now (it should be mentioned that we did not get back to our hotel until after 2am...and didn't get to bed til after 3:30!)....I'm just out of the shower and the guys are getting ready now....then we'll be off to meet y'all at Century 21 by the World Trade Center site!!!!  

Despite some problems actually getting to NYC (we were only 4 hours or so late...), it's been an AMAZING TIME already!  I can already tell you this is going to be the best meetup I've been to yet, for the pure and simple fact that it's NYC.  It is so completely different from any other city I've been to.  I think I'm in love.   

See you guys soon!


----------



## NYBrit

Well I just got back from the meetup. Had a great time meeting you guys! Sorry I left early but I'd just had enough walking! LOL. Hope you enjoyed Grand Central Station and enjoyed the play you went to see. Next time you plan a meet up in NYC I'll definitely come again.
Highlight of the day was that pizza!


----------



## bnz506

When and where are we going to start seeing pictures from this meet up?

Im interested to see the locations you guys visited.


----------



## Torus34

On Friday night I met four people face to face for the first time.

They left New York Sunday night.

I miss them already.


----------



## PNA

Welcome back.... 

I'm sure you guys had a wonderful time shooting up NY. I'm originally from the City and am looking forward to the pictures you guys took......so post away!!


----------



## digital flower

Well I certainly had a lot of fun meeting every one. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

As far as the pictures go I'll wait for Corry to start a thread and I'll post my meager snapshots. :blushing:


----------



## NYBrit

Need to get our scanner to work properly before I can post my pics.  I still have to get them developed anyway.  Can anyone in NYC reccommend a good lab that gives consistently good results?  I can't find one on Staten Island so may have to go to Manhattan to get a good lab.


----------



## danalec99

. You might want to check out Diapositive. I've heard excellent reviews about them - quality work, great service, discount etc.

. I've used Manhattan Color Labs couple of times. Great service/fast turnaround. I wasn't thrilled with their scans though.
4 West 20th St.
New York, NY 10011
T: 212.807.7373

. Then the big players > ColorEdge, Duggal etc.


----------



## Unimaxium

The first load of pics is up :cheer:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74863


----------



## Corry

...and a synopsis can be found here:  

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74902


----------

